
Crooks Go Deep with ‘Deep Insert’ ATM Skimmers - qingu
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/05/crooks-go-deep-with-deep-insert-skimmers/
======
ChuckMcM
Given these things are apparently generating millions in revenue for crooks,
it isn't too surprising to see the lengths they will go to to build them. I
wonder if anyone is pursuing the manufacturers of the hardware.

Maybe the singularity is when technology makes it impossible to do anything
any more because either nobody knows how it really works and can't fix it, or
anyone can subvert it to hurt you.

